
Twitter Suspends Account of Chinese Virologist - soumyadeb
https://www.newsweek.com/twitter-suspends-dr-li-meng-yan-wuhan-lab-coronavirus-covid19-1532193
======
gnusty_gnurc
For companies that seem to think that virtue is important (ahem BLM...),
apparently they're completely deferential to countries that aren't just
_unconsciously_ or _structurally_ racist, but _actually_ and _obviously_
racist (look at the society that blatantly privileges Han Chinese).

------
NoOneNew
Didn't something similar happen to the doctor who was telling the world that
covid was a big deal and rampaging throughout China when their gov was saying
otherwise? I remember the CCP silencing him over embarrassing info. Sigh... I
wonder how many years it'll take until we really know what happened in
background of this.

Oh and prepare yourself for the HN accounts suddenly becoming active saying,
"be careful angering China blah blah blah"

------
phendrenad2
It's interesting to see how one website can operate on entirely different
principles based on who the user is. A user from the US has almost unlimited
free speech, while users in China are subject to their tweets being nuked by
their government censors. Must be a fun engineering challenge.

~~~
NoOneNew
I'm curious if you need multiple admin accounts to verify suspending an
account or hide a tweet, or is it just anyone with privileges can do it willy
nilly without collective accountability.

